# 200W Triple 18650 (RX200) Copy



## Soprono (19/4/16)

*Kangside (3*18650) 200W TC w/ Yihi SX340 Chip*

Honestly looks like a big mock of the RX200. Priced higher, stands taller and wider and those buttons look shoddy as anything. Just not for me however putting it out there for everyone else.

http://www.esmoke-ksd.com/index.php/Product-view-id-734.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MurderDoll (19/4/16)

On the plus side. It is using a Yihi board. Which we all know works brilliantly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/4/16)

Hey at least they've improved the screen

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

